# Wild Camping around the Lakes



## scubydoo (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of any wild camping spots around the Lake District?


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
there is a newly opened aire at ambleside charges £6.00 night only water, no dump or toilets though , 5mins walk to town. google ambleside aire.
tomnjune


----------

